# Questions for Ruth - tested today BFP



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

I tested today - a bfp - My dh and I in complete shock...

1. We will call clinic on Monday but do I need to carry on with cyclogest...also how long does one usually use it for?

2.Im hetrozygous factor v leiden... and take baby asprin (75mg)... is this safe to carry on taking now that I got a bfp?

3.Im feeling a little scared, the last few days I have been getting very strong period cramps but no bleeding...From what I understand alot of women get cramps? I was in hospital for 3 days during 2ww with suspected/mild OHSS...

Would be grateful if you could respond to my questions, thanks Ruth


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Congrats on the bfp!!
Definately carry on taking the cyclogest and asprin until advised otherwise. 

Ruth


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Ruth.. will give me clinic a call on Mon, Debs


----------

